# Cubase Pro 8.5 in December?



## ChristopherDoucet (Oct 1, 2015)

Lately Steinberg has been releasing Cubase and the .5 updates in December. Is this something I can trust?

I just got a new computer and it will take me 3 weeks to configure and build a new template, so I'm waiting until the new version of Cubase comes out. I would hate to take 3 weeks now only to have to rebuild on 8.5 when it comes out. With templates of this size, it's best to do a fresh build vs. migrating an old template.

Has anyone heard anything? 

Thanks


----------



## Bunford (Oct 1, 2015)

There is usually a release every December. I have stepped fro 6 to 6.5 to 7 to 7.5 anf to 8 and if I remember correctly they were all released in December. I think the grace period has usually been mid October-sih too, meaning if you buy after that you get a free upgrade.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 1, 2015)

I doubt there will be anything official ahead of time. Last time we started getting a few leaks from retailer in the days before, but that's about it. I just read today that the last three versions have been first Wednesday in December, putting the smart money on December 2nd. Likely it'll be a fairly modest update... personally I won't be planning on rebuilding a template from scratch here.

What I - and I guess many of us here - really want is either improvements to ASIOguard 2 and VE pro, or much greater efficiency without the need for ASIOguard at all. Somehow I think that's unlikely though. It'll probably be a few new plugins, a new bell and a new whistle.


----------



## IFM (Oct 2, 2015)

Cubase has been doing great on my end and not having as much problems with ASIOGuard2. Keep in mind Logic has been tweaking their version of this functionality for much longer and I think Steinberg has done well with it so far.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 4, 2015)

If there is a new version, is it safe to assume that we will have Windows 10 compatibility with it?


----------



## JT3_Jon (Oct 4, 2015)

If they could improve AISO guard with VE pro and somehow make it so retrospective record actually records your midi ON TIME as you played it instead of way early I would be a very happy camper. Starting to get very annoyed by these two issues, and would actually like to go back to 7.5 but my current project is not backwards compatible and will not open. :(


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 4, 2015)

Marked improvement of the (anecdotal for me) problems of ASIO Guard and VEP may be the only reason I may ever upgrade Cubase from C6.


----------



## AR (Oct 5, 2015)

I hope they bring back the one window. Or at least let you decide whether going multi window or one window.
Also I hope for a stable win 10 support, I'm eagerly wanting to try out Win 10, but hesitating because of unstable opinions.
As for me asio guard was never a new feature since I use Rme technology, which ever since let you decide to push up samples during asio in use. I can imagine that this was a very awesome feature for people using other developers.


----------

